# Android 4.3 excitement?



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Any excitement about 4.3? We should see some ports shortly. Minimal changes but I'll be glad to have working Bluetooth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ports huh? It's being merged into AOSP, binaries have also been posted for the Toro.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh that's right I forgot Google started supporting toro again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

You're so excited you made three threads!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hosehead (Jun 15, 2011)

hlaalu,

Beat me to it...LOL


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wtf how did that happen?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

I can't figure out how they got there or how to delete them. So I'll just leave that to the mods.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yawdapaah (Jun 15, 2011)

Interested in the, supposed, battery life increases. Hopefully, that turns out to be true.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

yawdapaah said:


> Interested in the, supposed, battery life increases. Hopefully, that turns out to be true.


lol imagine that?


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

No Toro builds yet?


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

wideopn11 said:


> No Toro builds yet?


I mean c'mon! Work Dev slaves work!
Kidding on both counts. I'd love to be rocking 4.3 too.


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

jpin321 said:


> Oh that's right I forgot Google started supporting toro again.


a toro factory image would be months away, if anything at all.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

furrito said:


> a toro factory image would be months away, if anything at all.


He was referring to the binaries.


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

yawdapaah said:


> Interested in the, supposed, battery life increases. Hopefully, that turns out to be true.


I don't remember seeing anything about battery life increases, just a Bluetooth power saving feature. Anyone? anyone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Count me in as excited. Looking forward to what the devs can cook up for us....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

let's talk tangible performance improvements. for those that have been on 4.3, is the battery in fact better? is the ui performance any better? is it faster loading apps?

my son's nexus 7 updated to 4.3 and I don't see any ui performance improvements.

so all placebo bs aside, is ur g.nex better running on 4.3?


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't really see any improvements. My wifi signal stronger, but then it drops here and there.


----------



## lattosimbaste (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, bluetooth is rock solid for me at last. Touch response is better. Keyboard lag with SwiftKey is mostly gone. No issues here.

Battery life seems to be about the same but kernels aren't really out there yet so that remains to be seen.

Shiny with stock kernel for the last couple of days. Trying Franco hybrid for color control now, seems to be OK. Tiny beta ran hot and I chickened out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

lattosimbaste said:


> Tiny beta ran hot and I chickened out.


Can't say I've experienced the same thing. Phone doesn't seem any hotter than it did before, at least for me.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

after spending an hour on 4.3, not excited.....but its early yet and there's more to come.


----------



## MatejLach (Mar 11, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right place for this sort of thing, but since I do not yet have the rights to post in the dev section, I'll leave it here:

Since I am compiling these builds for myself anyway, I may as well share them with the community.
These are daily builds of CyanogenMod 10.2 (Android 4.3) straight from their source without any modifications whatsoever.
I'll attempt to test every build to make sure that it is working properly, but nevertheless I have to insert the usual disclaimer, that if you brick your device, you're on your own.

*THESE ARE UNSTABLE BUILDS* - *use at your own risk! *​
*ROM*: https://app.box.com/...gm3abcrah5n93je
Gapps: http://download.para...805a-signed.zip
(Thanks to PA for providing these.)

_*Enjoy!*_


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

I must say, I've been on one of the "stock" 4.3 roms for well over a week and haven't had a single issue to complain about. Plus FINALLY having meta info show up in my car when bluetooth streaming without having to be on a custom rom is nice.


----------

